# Noisy DCC



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,
I have just done my first DCC decoder install, I used a TCS CN decoder in a Atlas N scale GP38, everything works and the loco runs fine, however it does seem to be very noisy now, totally different sound than when it use to run on DC, just to makes sure I tried it with a different motor and it sounds just as noisy.
The TCS instructions even states "Quiet Drive, super quiet engine performance"
Is this normal?
I'm not sure how you would expect to hear any sounds if you had a sound board installed.

Thanks
Peter.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Possible reasons for noise.
You got the bearings in wrong, Make sure they all face the same way they are directional, look for the ribs on the sides one side is slightly larger than the other.
Shorting out on one side of the motor or lights.
Binding of the frame on install of chip's
Wiring or chips rubbing on body.
Does it make the same noise with the body off?


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Possible reasons for noise.
> You got the bearings in wrong, Make sure they all face the same way they are directional, look for the ribs on the sides one side is slightly larger than the other.
> Shorting out on one side of the motor or lights.
> Binding of the frame on install of chip's
> ...



Thanks Nimt, it appears it was the bearing blocks, I have had these in and out in the past and never had this problem, it just has to happen when I change to DCC for the first time.

Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've done that one myself a time or two!:thumbsup:


----------

